# Nguyên nhân dẫn đến bếp nhà bạn luôn ám mùi thức ăn



## toilatoi (7/9/21)

Nguyên nhân dẫn đến bếp nhà bạn luôn ám mùi thức ăn

Máy hút mùi ngày càng được "trọng dụng" trong các không gian bếp hiện đại, nhờ công năng rất hữu ích của nó là bán máy hút bụi công nghiệp tại đà nẵng làm cho không gian bếp thêm sạch thoáng, an toàn. Tuy nhiên, trong quá trình sử dụng bạn sẽ gặp phải trường hợp dù đã lắp đặt máy hút mùi mà đôi khi bếp vẫn ám mùi thức ăn.





1 Khoảng cách lắp đặt giữa bếp và máy hút mùi không hợp lý
Nếu đặt máy hút quá gần thì sẽ gây khó khăn cho việc nấu nướng nhưng   máy hút bụi sàn nhà xưởng công nghiệpnếu máy để quá xa bếp thì hiệu quả không cao. Do đó, bạn nên bố trí khoảng cách giữa bếp và bề mặt của máy hút vào khoảng 70 - 80 cm để đạt hiệu quả hút mùi cao.

2 Thiếu hoặc lắp đặt van 1 chiều của máy hút mùi sai vị trí
Khi lắp đặt một số thợ kĩ thuật quên hoặc bỏ qua van 1 chiều. Nếu ở chung cư thì khi nhà khác nấu ăn mùi sẽ theo hộp kĩ thuật (dùng chung cho nhiều nhà) bị bay ngược vào không gian bếp nhà mình.

Hoặc lắp không đúng kĩ thuật, đặt đường nắp thoát không hợp lý đè vào van 1 chiều làm van bị chặn lại nên lúc bật máy van không hoạt động được làm hơi không thoát ra được.

Van 1 chiều của máy hút mùi
3 Công suất hút của máy nhỏ trong khi bếp quá rộng
Trước khi mua máy, bạn nên kiểm tra các thông số và cho máy chạy thử. Máy phải có ít nhất hai tốc độ, có màng chắn, chạy êm, hút khỏe. Nếu bếp rộng, máy có công suất yếu sẽ không thể nào hút được mùi hiệu quả.

Công suất hút của máy nhỏ trong khi bếp quá rộng4 Không thay bộ lọc than hoạt tính
Nhiều gia đình sử dụng máy hút mùi có bộ lọc than hoạt tính nhưng không bao giờ quan tâm tới việc thay thế, bảo dưỡng. Tùy thuộc vào từng hãng, trong vòng 6 - 12 tháng bạn sẽ phải thay bộ lọc này một lần. Nếu bạn dùng lâu không thay kịp thời, mùi sẽ không được xử lý hết.

5 Máy hút mùi không được vệ sinh thường xuyên
Với thói quen nấu nướng của người Việt, sẽ có một lượng dầu mỡ bám vào tấm lưới lọc, phụ kiện máy chà sàn làm giảm hiệu quả hút khói. Do đó, cần thường xuyên vệ sinh tấm lưới lọc, tránh để vết bẩn bám quá lâu sẽ khó làm sạch.


----------

